# Thinkin of goin Nike for boots reviews???



## supremej

just wonder what everyone thinks of the new nike boots

i have the top of the line dc from last year, love em but there done

also curious if they start to stink like all nikes do and its nike materals that end up stinking not my feet because my vuittons that i wear everyday dont stink and they have bin soakin wet


----------



## Milo303

Top of the line boots.

If they feel comfy on your foot, buy them


----------



## nodaysoff

I was feeling the Kaiju the very first time I tried em on....was skeptical at first so I paused on it...then ended up buying them the following day..(yeah short pause:laugh. I been riding with them for about a month now.

All Mountain rider
*Previous and only boot: Salomon Solace 09
Bindings: 09 Union Force

Boot Stiffness: I'd say 8ish/10( The Zoom Force 1 are less stiff)

Pros:
Super light (like the Nike Prestos of Snowboard Boots)
Nice tight fit- Heel pocket holds down nice:thumbsup:, inner lace+velcro strap, and outter lace
Real low profile- I can feel every little pebble on the ground. Thats new for me:dunno:
Sleek

Cons:
A bit pricey
Laces...coming from speed lace, but im getting used to it

Honestly, I'd say try em before you buy em imo. I was laughing while trying these on because the feeling of the fit was unreal to me. Then I had the Rep bring out a few pairs of different boots just to make sure I wasn't suffering from "wow" syndrome since my last pair of boots sucked and had a heel lift of size 10 feet in a 11 shoe. So I tried the RIDE Ful, Burton Jeremy, and some others that I cant remember. They were all good boots, but the feel just wasn't there. 

Some may disagree but I think Nike did a good job. Im looking forward to see what they drop next. Hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## baldy

just bought a pair of the kaiju models last night! many people have said that this is supposed to be a stiffer boot but it seems pretty soft to me. i haven't ridden it yet but they feel just a bit stiffer than my salomon f20's. also, if u check them out at tactics they have a video of the nike rep saying this boot is supposed to be a softer boot but with all the high end tech in it. will give review after a couple rides


----------



## Milo303

Just picked up a pair of Kaiju myself

Super super super comfy so far.... Just hope they hold up.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just know that the Nike boots are a tight fit from heel to toe, so it's for narrow feet.


----------



## Free_Rider

I also tried on the 2011 Kaiju boot and was also blown away at how comfy they felt and how much heel support they have. I didn't purchase them as I was a bit iffy on the price. 

Where are you guy's buying your Kaiju's from and how much are you paying if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Milo303

Triple8Sol said:


> Just know that the Nike boots are a tight fit from heel to toe, so it's for narrow feet.


I have a wide foot and they fit just fine.... It's more that they're just snug and form fitting I think. 

I went from Vans Cirro to the Nike and the Nike is WAY more comfortable and the Cirro is a sweet boot.

I'm just done with speed laces/BOA and the pressure points


----------



## XdinobotX

Free_Rider said:


> Where are you guy's buying your Kaiju's from and how much are you paying if you don't mind me asking?


I got a pair of 211 kaijus yesterday from my LBS for 175  talk about mad hook up haha


----------



## mtmgiants

just bought zoom force 1 DKYS (USA/Canada double tongues) from ebay for 160, i tried the regular zoom force 1's in stores and they were super comfortable and soft i just hope they dont get any softer or it might be too soft.


----------



## Free_Rider

XdinobotX said:


> I got a pair of 211 kaijus yesterday from my LBS for 175  talk about mad hook up haha


What is LBS, or how can I score that deal? I'll buy right now! lol


----------



## XdinobotX

Free_Rider said:


> What is LBS, or how can I score that deal? I'll buy right now! lol


Local Board Shop haha you just have to know the right people


----------



## Free_Rider

XdinobotX said:


> Local Board Shop haha you just have to know the right people



I know you, and you know the right people.. so hooked it up brah! lol


----------



## Ca-Pow

Hope you guys that hooked up the Kaiju write a review after you get some time on them.


----------



## TN_shredder

I just picked up the Kaijus yesterday... should get to ride in about 2 weeks so ill post up what i think!


----------



## XdinobotX

Ca-Pow said:


> Hope you guys that hooked up the Kaiju write a review after you get some time on them.


Yeah for sure! I might be going to wolf creek this weekend and if I do you will hear about it soon


----------



## shifty00

Nike=the devil... that's all.


----------



## jimster716

shifty00 said:


> Nike=the devil... that's all.


Oh no...not another "snowboarding needs to stay core and big corporate needs to stay out" comment.


----------



## Biornus

I am also thinking about picking up a pair of Nikes if they are fitting well. I have quite long and narrow feet.


----------



## shifty00

jimster716 said:


> Oh no...not another "snowboarding needs to stay core and big corporate needs to stay out" comment.


Nope just think nike is a bad corp.


----------



## XdinobotX

shifty00 said:


> Nope just think nike is a bad corp.


Has nike ever had a shoe that sucked be it a running,football,soccer,cross country,basketball, snowboarding or casual shoe, cleat or boot?


----------



## shifty00

Nope, but they have been caught using child labor time and time again as well as terrible working conditions in their plants.


----------



## baldylox

XdinobotX said:


> Has nike ever had a shoe that sucked be it a running,football,soccer,cross country,basketball, snowboarding or casual shoe, cleat or boot?


Yes..Nike went against millions of years of evolution and changed the way people run. The result is that when you start building up your weekly mileage with modern running shoes, you start suffering from tendon issues, shin splints, knee problems, back problems, etc. I'd say they really fucked up on that one.... On the other hand, they created a multi-billion dollar industry wear there was none and got very rich. :dunno:

However, the quality of their products is usually pretty decent.


----------



## XdinobotX

cifex said:


> Yes..Nike went against millions of years of evolution and changed the way people run. The result is that when you start building up your weekly mileage with modern running shoes, you start suffering from tendon issues, shin splints, knee problems, back problems, etc. I'd say they really fucked up on that one.... On the other hand, they created a multi-billion dollar industry wear there was none and got very rich. :dunno:
> 
> However, the quality of their products is usually pretty decent.


Well if your saying it was their fault you have to say it was the fault of every shoe company. It also depends on how your running,the length and technique your using to run. I.e. sprinting: a ball of your foot/toe technique, long distance: heel to toe technique. 
Do you have a pair of vibram five finger shoes or something similar to that? If not then I don't see why your complaining. You are just supporting a company that is going against what you stand for.

Their quality is always great.


----------



## Biornus

Traditional running shoes are not optimal for your feet and joints in the legs, something like the vibrams are much better. But the build quality of their products are great and I hope to find out that their snowboard shoes are great as well.


----------



## XdinobotX

This is why I have fibram five fingers for being casual and short distance running, reebok zig techs for long distance running and nikes for snowboarding boots haha


----------



## mallrat

shifty00 said:


> Nope just think nike is a bad corp.


Please explain because I loved to debate with you only my debate will include facts about why they are a great co. and yours will include opinions. probably based off the way their contracted factories treated workers in the past.


----------



## mallrat

cifex said:


> Yes..Nike went against millions of years of evolution and changed the way people run. The result is that when you start building up your weekly mileage with modern running shoes, you start suffering from tendon issues, shin splints, knee problems, back problems, etc. I'd say they really fucked up on that one.... On the other hand, they created a multi-billion dollar industry wear there was none and got very rich. :dunno:
> 
> However, the quality of their products is usually pretty decent.


I know quite a runners who have different factual data. maybe I should bring up Joan Benoit Samuelson who runs 12 miles a day for over 40 years all in Nike's and never had a knee, leg, back, foot problem.


For what it's worth of the 900+ factories Nike uses they don't own any of them.
Now Nike created no such industry, I believe the first shoes came out of the same factory as Asics.

As for child labor bs... Why don't you compare the average age of people working in those countries and the average wage to what those people make. Now these factories might not meet US standards but they don't have too. What people don't want to admit is those kids don't have the same opportunities and standards we have here in America many people are better off working in factories and being able to eat.


----------



## c_mack9

XdinobotX said:


> Has nike ever had a shoe that sucked be it a running,football,soccer,cross country,basketball, snowboarding or casual shoe, cleat or boot?


yes. have you ever bought a nike that retailed for less than $80. they suck, hard. with the exception on the run avant. those are sick everyhting else is trash. the expensive stuff is awesome. whenever nike breaks into a new sport it usually only takes them a few seasons to start churning out really good products for it. thier golf stuff was pretty bad for maybe their first 2 years then it got really good and is always getting better. i think they spend more time and money on research and development than most other companies, it sure seems that way when youuse their gear. i plan on getting nike bots next, im excited to see what else they will make for snowboarding and who they will endorse.


----------



## Biornus

mallrat said:


> I know quite a runners who have different factual data. maybe I should bring up Joan Benoit Samuelson who runs 12 miles a day for over 40 years all in Nike's and never had a knee, leg, back, foot problem.


Look up Born to Run.

But no really, the human foot is designed to run, it's designed to shock absorb on its own and it certainly doesn't need any help, you are supposed to run with only the front foot touching, just like the sprinters. When people wear running shoes, almost everyone touch with their heels when they run, which doesn't give the same support. That gives hard impacts on each landing all the way up, through the ankle, knee and hip.

Yeah sure, there are people who doesn't get pains, but that doesn't mean that it's an optimal way to run.

Barefoot is the way, or if the surroundings demand it, some kind of protection against glass shards, sharp rocks etc.


----------



## shifty00

mallrat said:


> Please explain because I loved to debate with you only my debate will include facts about why they are a great co. and yours will include opinions. probably based off the way their contracted factories treated workers in the past.


Yes that is one big issue for me, contracted? Who cares that is just a way of not admitting or owning up to something you knew was happening, don't give me that "but they didn't know" bullshit and yes it was the past but not that far past. Anyhow wouldn't you prefer buying from a company that is a SNOWBOARDING company? Not a company that needs to get there greedy hands in everything so the A listers of the corp. can stay crazy rich while they source out manufacturing to Indonesia, China, Taiwan, India, Thailand, Vietnam, Pakistan, Philippines, and Malaysia. Hhhhhhmmm I wonder why they do that... Would it be for cheep underpaid labor? If they were all made in the USA then I wouldn't have such a big problem but when you source out all of your manufacturing well then f#&k you. That about sums up how I feel about nike.


----------



## c_mack9

dont start with that "buy american" crap. even american companies outsource because its cheaper. you would have to boycott almost everything you you only buy american. nike makes an awesome product, if you dont like the way them and every other company in this world does business, go be a hermit and sey up your own shoes and clothes and grow your own crops and be a damn hermit. no matter what you decide, dont get on the internet on a snowboarding forum of all places and vomit out your opinion of how one of the most successful companies on the planet should do things. if you have these particular boots that the OP was wanting reviews of, then feel free to let us know your thoughts on them. if youve never wore em, gtfo so you can spend more time writing hate mail to nike. im sure they would like to hear it about as much as we do.


----------



## shifty00

defensive much? want to hug it out?

P.s. Newbalance is made in USA.. And better made than nike IMO.. Oh and nike IS an "American" company..


----------



## Biornus

shifty00 said:


> defensive much? want to hug it out?


He does have a point, this thread got derailed fast.


----------



## c_mack9

shifty00 said:


> defensive much? want to hug it out?


im not defensive, this just isnt the place. at all. unlike you, i actually want to know peoples opinions on these boots and not the company, because i will look at nike for my next boot choice.

**edit** on a side note, yes i would love to hug it out. /squeeze


----------



## shifty00

c_mack9 said:


> **edit** on a side note, yes i would love to hug it out. /squeeze


that's better. Here have a








I am not a buy all American guy, I mean I'm rocking a VW logo as my Icon.. Just not a fan of nike that's all.


----------



## pmoa

I put the 2011 Kaijus on and they are phenomenal. THey feel like a sneaker and the construction is top notch. I rode in 32 Lashed boots and salomon Savages and these could only play second fiddle to the Nikes in terms of comfort. You can get last year's Kaiju for 200 - 245 shipped...They fit true to size with your Nike sneaker and if you want a little more room you can go .5 size larger. You dont have to buy them, but at least try them on....


----------



## Milo303

My Kaiju's are amazing.... Best boot in the biz for me, and most others who actually put them on. They're so much like having a regular shoe on, it's crazy.


----------



## baldylox

shifty00 said:


> I mean I'm rocking a VW logo as my Icon


What generation? I picked up a Mark VI last year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Biornus

pmoa said:


> I put the 2011 Kaijus on and they are phenomenal. THey feel like a sneaker and the construction is top notch. I rode in 32 Lashed boots and salomon Savages and these could only play second fiddle to the Nikes in terms of comfort. You can get last year's Kaiju for 200 - 245 shipped...They fit true to size with your Nike sneaker and if you want a little more room you can go .5 size larger. You dont have to buy them, but at least try them on....


That really sounds great, the Nike SB's and Air's has a nice fit on my feet.


----------



## shifty00

cifex said:


> What generation? I picked up a Mark VI last year. :thumbsup:


I'll show you mine if you show me yours..  haha









EMkay4 20th GTI.

May be able to notice the northwest snowboard (heart) sticker, crystal, snowqualmie Mt. stickers, and my Gnu sticky. Stuck in PA at the moment but I was resident of Tacoma WA for about 3 1/2 years. Man I miss it out there.
Felt the need to point that out in case any PNW'er noticed a sticker and was like "hey PA poser, why you rocking a NWS sticker?!" hahaha


----------



## agoodwin727

that's a sick ride, my friend. Gimme


----------



## Snoudel

I have the same ride. Except mine is blue. Do you go on VWvortex a lot?


----------



## shifty00

agoodwin727 said:


> that's a sick ride, my friend. Gimme


Well I thankya



Snoudel said:


> I have the same ride. Except mine is blue. Do you go on VWvortex a lot?


You mean Jazz Blue haha. Yeah I am on the tex. -bizybyker mostly hang out in the car lounge or 3/2/G...:thumbsup:


----------



## pmoa

:dunno: I thought his was a snowboarding forum????

/facepalm


----------



## shifty00

pmoa said:


> :dunno: I thought his was a snowboarding forum????
> 
> /facepalm


Se what happens when you "think" ? Probably shouldn't do that anymore, obviously this forum has nothing to do with snowboarding. pssh weirdo..


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

Alright I need some advice on my last piece to my upgraded equipment. I currently have the Vans Cirro Double Boa (2009) version. They seem to be an ok boot, pretty heavy, have pressure points at times but seem strong support for the ankles. I pretty much bomb down groomed runs and run through the trees/off trails. Rarely do park, but would like something that can somewhat handle it there too. With that in mind, are the Nike Kaijus a good fit, I found a pair that are 3 hours away from me but just so happen to be going in that direction tomorrow. Any regrets on getting the 2010/2010 Nike Kaijus? I found the black pair one. Thanks! finding 13's was a task!!


----------



## QueenB

can't go wrong with NIke in shoes/boots. they are one of the best, cmon now


----------



## mallrat

FWIW, I'm riding last years Zoom Force 1's and love them. They are as dry and more comfortable than anything I've ever worn; snow boot wise. 

My only issue is that they're a little longer, profile wise than my old Burton's. But I wear a 9 so it doesn't really matter toe/heel drag wise.


----------



## Calibre 6

VeNoMiZeD said:


> Alright I need some advice on my last piece to my upgraded equipment. I currently have the Vans Cirro Double Boa (2009) version. They seem to be an ok boot, pretty heavy, have pressure points at times but seem strong support for the ankles. I pretty much bomb down groomed runs and run through the trees/off trails. Rarely do park, but would like something that can somewhat handle it there too. With that in mind, are the Nike Kaijus a good fit, I found a pair that are 3 hours away from me but just so happen to be going in that direction tomorrow. Any regrets on getting the 2010/2010 Nike Kaijus? I found the black pair one. Thanks! finding 13's was a task!!


From what I know, the Vans Cirro is a pretty stiff boot. The Kaijus are not stiff. If you want a stiff boot from Nike, get the Zoom Force. (if they fit your feet). A quick google search found this 

Nike Zoom Kaiju Boots : Black | from SolsticeSupply.com on Sale

They have size 13s too


----------



## Thundercatz

Do the kaiju's run small?


----------



## ahfunaki

Thundercatz said:


> Do the kaiju's run small?


I would like to know also. I saw someone posted they fit true to size with nike shoes, anyone else have any input on that?


----------



## Biornus

ahfunaki said:


> I would like to know also. I saw someone posted they fit true to size with nike shoes, anyone else have any input on that?


I bought the Zoom Force 1 a week ago and they are exactly the same size as my Nike high tops.

It's really a great boot.


----------



## Rufus

Thundercatz said:


> Do the kaiju's run small?


I tried on both the Zoom Force 1 and the Kaiju in the same size, the Kaiju felt about a half size smaller.


----------



## Calibre 6

Rufus said:


> I tried on both the Zoom Force 1 and the Kaiju in the same size, the Kaiju felt about a half size smaller.


As I mentioned in another thread, the Kaiju's are a little smaller in length than the Zoom Forces, but are a little wider. I'm normally a 8.5 in boots and dress shoes. But the Kaijus are a little wider than other boots. Not as wide as 32 boots, but a little wider. I ended up getting a size 9 Kaiju and the fit is perfect. I could have fit in a 8.5, but felt it was a little short.


----------



## ahfunaki

Hmm, I'm not sure what to do size wise on these boots if I decide to get them.

In my old Burton boots I wore a size 10.5, but I wear a size 12 in every other normal shoe I wear ( dress shoes, running shoes )...

So I'm thinking if the Kaiju's fit true to traditional Nike sizing, if I get a 12 they should fit pretty well especially after they pack out? Or should I opt for a 12.5 since it seems the Kaiju's run .5 smaller than the Zoom Force 1's? ( Actually now that I'm looking I don't even think a 12.5 exists...hmm )

I wish I could try these things on locally...


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

ahfunaki said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure what to do size wise on these boots if I decide to get them.
> 
> In my old Burton boots I wore a size 10.5, but I wear a size 12 in every other normal shoe I wear ( dress shoes, running shoes )...
> 
> So I'm thinking if the Kaiju's fit true to traditional Nike sizing, if I get a 12 they should fit pretty well especially after they pack out? Or should I opt for a 12.5 since it seems the Kaiju's run .5 smaller than the Zoom Force 1's? ( Actually now that I'm looking I don't even think a 12.5 exists...hmm )
> 
> I wish I could try these things on locally...


I can answer this, I just tried some 2011 Kaijus in the black and cement color this past weekend and wear mainly Nike tennis shoes and all my casual shoes are 13's. The Kaijus in a size 13 were too small and IMO ran a half size smaller. So now I'm looking for a size 14 which they do make but no one has.


----------



## ahfunaki

VeNoMiZeD said:


> I can answer this, I just tried some 2011 Kaijus in the black and cement color this past weekend and wear mainly Nike tennis shoes and all my casual shoes are 13's. The Kaijus in a size 13 were too small and IMO ran a half size smaller. So now I'm looking for a size 14 which they do make but no one has.


I know they aren't the exact color you said, but they are on sale and they have them in a 14...

Nike Zoom Kaiju Boots : Black | from SolsticeSupply.com on Sale


----------



## ice_berg_slim

Rufus said:


> I tried on both the Zoom Force 1 and the Kaiju in the same size, the Kaiju felt about a half size smaller.


I usually wear size 11, but I had to go size 12 on the Kaijus.


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

ahfunaki said:


> I know they aren't the exact color you said, but they are on sale and they have them in a 14...
> 
> Nike Zoom Kaiju Boots : Black | from SolsticeSupply.com on Sale


Thanks for the link, yeah I seen those the other day and those might be my backup choice. At the moment I have a shop up in Tahoe that has told me they're getting a 14 today or tomorrow in the black/cement color. I sure hope so, since I seen them in person and tried them on I had to get them.


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

ice_berg_slim said:


> I usually wear size 11, but I had to go size 12 on the Kaijus.


See they run small, my Vans were the same way too.


----------



## ahfunaki

ice_berg_slim said:


> I usually wear size 11, but I had to go size 12 on the Kaijus.


You wear a size 11 normal shoe? Or size 11 snowboard boot?


----------



## DrnknZag

I'm hearing nothing but good things about the Kaijus, I might have to keep my eyes pealed for a pair when my SLXs finally die.

If I usually wear 10.5 with a bit of room to spare, what size should I look at with the Kaijus?


----------



## graybox

half-full size bigger if your going kaiju. full to be safe. i wear 10-10.5 shoe and the size 11 kiaju fits perfectly snug. anything smaller was way too tight. best boot ive ever put on my feet.


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

Ok, I just found out that Nike for whatever reason doesn't make a size 14 Kaijus this year but did last year, WTF?? So now Im stuck and really want these boots. I tried a 13 this past weekend and they seemed to fit just too perfect. Exactly how much of this liner will shrink if I get them HEAT MOLDED? Maybe they will fit fine then but right out the box, my toes are pressed agianst the front that had me worrying if I was snowboarding it would be uncomfortable when boarding at first.


----------



## jgsqueak

I can't speak to Nike prior to 2011, but I have 2011 Kaijus in an 8 and they fit great. Sizing is spot on (all my boots have Superfeet) with my other boots: 2011 K2 Darkos, 2010 Ride Insano, 2010 32 Lashed, 2009 Ride FULs. All of those are 8's as well. Like one other person posted the shell profile is larger than all my other boots by about 1/8 to 1/2" (longer sole length). I had excessive toe drag and had to adjust my bindings.


----------



## ingramcol

I bought a pair of size 10.5 Kaijus. I usually wear a 10.5 shoe. 10.5 or 11 boot depending on the manufacturer. I haven't ridden them yet, but Im thinking of swapping them for an 11. They felt snug, but doable in the shop, like they'd pack out. Wearing them around my apartment to break them in a bit, my foot fell asleep in the toes after an hour or so. Reading here how folks sized up, I think im gonna swap em for an 11.


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

ingramcol said:


> I bought a pair of size 10.5 Kaijus. I usually wear a 10.5 shoe. 10.5 or 11 boot depending on the manufacturer. I haven't ridden them yet, but Im thinking of swapping them for an 11. They felt snug, but doable in the shop, like they'd pack out. Wearing them around my apartment to break them in a bit, my foot fell asleep in the toes after an hour or so. Reading here how folks sized up, I think im gonna swap em for an 11.


I wouldn't chance it, I had the same problem. Felt so-so in the shop, but there was too much risk of it not packing out and still not fitting right. Why make a $350 mistake (retail price) and be screwed after? If you have that option of getting a bigger size, go for it! See I'm screwed on both ends. Nike for whatever damn reason stopped at size 13's for the 2011 models and I can't get my size 14's I need. WTF, its not like a size 13/14 isn't normal, this is fucking AMERICA where people are HUGE in size compared to other countries, lol....Can you tell im pissed? I hate NIKE right now!


----------



## boardoholic

nodaysoff said:


> I was feeling the Kaiju the very first time I tried em on... been riding with them for about a month now.
> 
> All Mountain rider
> *Previous and only boot: Salomon Solace 09
> *Boot Stiffness: I'd say 8ish/10 (The Zoom Force 1 are less stiff)*





baldy said:


> just bought a pair of the kaiju models last night! *many people have said that this is supposed to be a stiffer boot but it seems pretty soft to me. i haven't ridden it yet but they feel just a bit stiffer than my salomon f20's.* also, if u check them out at tactics they have a video of the nike rep saying this boot is supposed to be a softer boot but with all the high end tech in it. will give review after a couple rides





Milo303 said:


> I have a wide foot and they fit just fine.... It's more that they're just snug and form fitting I think.
> 
> I went from Vans Cirro to the Nike and the Nike is WAY more comfortable and the Cirro is a sweet boot.





Calibre 6 said:


> From what I know, the Vans Cirro is a pretty stiff boot. *The Kaijus are not stiff. If you want a stiff boot from Nike, get the Zoom Force.* (if they fit your feet).


Hey, y'all! Just wanted to get a li'l clarification since we've got some conflicting info. While I realize it's very subjective & relative when talking flex/stiffness, I just hope to get a better idea sooner since I likely won't be able to try out any boots for at least a week or so.

Which Nike's are stiffer? Kaiju or ZF1? 1st review says ZF1, but subsequent riders say otherwise.

While I'm not familiar w/ the Salomon Solace, I seem to recall that F20's are medium-stiff... maybe 6/10). I also tried on last seasons Vans Cirro, which are (as mentioned) stiff boots... maybe 8.5/10. As someone who mainly freerides, I'm looking for a boot w/ a similar "feel" of Burton Ions (8 out 10 on their flex-o-meter). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Calibre 6

If you go to the forums, easyloungin.com, there is a full thread on Nike Boots as well. People have said that the Zoom Force is the stiffest, which I fully agree with. The Danny Kass is a little softer and the Kaiju's are the softest. The Kaiju's aren't SOFT, but they aren't stiff.

There's a few people on that thread that appear to be very well informed about Nike Zoom Forces and Burton Ions. If I remember correctly, they said the Zoom Force is stiffer than the Burton Ion.

The only complaint I have with the Nike boots is that the inner (liner) lace is awkward. It works great, but a little different that what I have seen and experienced.


----------



## jgsqueak

Nike boots get softer flexing as you go up the line. ZF1 is the stiffest, Kass is about as stiff but softer laterally, and the Kaiju is buttery goodness front to back and laterally. Some may mistake the spine in the back of the Kaiju for making the boot stiff when actually isn't super stiff, it will just extend the life of the boot and keep it from breaking down in 30 days. One thing to note though, the spine in the back of the Kaiju is ripping a lot of padding off of my highback (towards the bottom so it doesn't really matter).


----------



## jgsqueak

Calibre 6 said:


> The only complaint I have with the Nike boots is that the inner (liner) lace is awkward. It works great, but a little different that what I have seen and experienced.


The liner lace (which is essentially the same as any outer boot lace) gets caught in the Velcro strap all the time. And it is really easy to over tighten the liner because the liner lace lock holds so well...


----------



## boardoholic

Thnx, y'all. I ended up finding good info in a few other threads on here. And my google search directed me to the EasyLoungin' forums, too. Kudos, everyone! Time to hunt down & try on TONS & TONS of boots this week!


----------



## ingramcol

Well I finally got my hands on a a size 11 Kaijus. They fit much better than the 10.5's I originally bought. Problem is the store I bought the 10.5s from had their Nike shipment delayed, and wont get the 11s in till im out west already (i live in nyc).


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

So I plan on getting my boots Heat Molded and they were asking me if the liner needs to be heat molded by over or blower? REI doesn't sell Nike boots, so he wanted me to verify before I brought them in to do that? Anybody know which way the liners are supposed to be heat molded? Also, do you think I should do the HEAT MOLDING? I tried on my boots without the liner and they are significatly bigger and sort of eased my mind that the boots are not too small. I was a little worried because when I had the liners in and wore them for about and hour or so around the house my foot started to go numb. I may have either laced them too tight, or the liners need to be broken in. He said to take out the liner and try the boots on without them, if they have about a centimeter or more space of wiggle room then I should be ok, It was close to half an inch. So that seems to be pretty good indication that they are not small. Thank god, cause the return policy of the place I bought them sucks and I plan on wearing them this Thursday for the first time and was worried I might get stuck with keeping them and them being the wrong size. Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## ice_berg_slim

Not sure about the liner, but as far as I know, you can always re-mold the boots (meaning that you wont be stuck with them).


----------



## jgsqueak

VeNoMiZeD said:


> He said to take out the liner and try the boots on without them, if they have about a centimeter or more space of wiggle room then I should be ok, It was close to half an inch. So that seems to be pretty good indication that they are not small.


Sounds like an attempt at a shell fit. I would say do the same thing again (foot in shell without liner) but slide you toes up to the front of the toe box until the touch. Now look down (of slide you hand down) behind the heel. You should have about 1.5 fingers witdth or 1/2" or 1cm (all about same) from your heel to the heel of the shell. this is used more in ski boots than snowboard boots, but it should help ease your mind. 

FWIW I never heated molded my Kaijus and I lived to tell about.


----------



## StarCommand

I picked up the ladies' Zoom Force Ones a couple weeks ago. Was previously rocking Burton Supremes that I had heat molded. What a fucking mistake. I didn't get the Nike's heat molded. They are damn snug. I have a bit of a wide foot, and my toes are hugging each other, but I only have three days on them so far. The inner liner is so easy to over tighten. In fact, I find the entire boot is easy to over tighten, which I'm not used to because I had such problems getting lace boots tight years ago. So I crank these babies down and then my foot is numb. I also crank my bindings down too much since switching from Burtons to Unions. I'll find the right fit...

But I adore these boots. They feel like a big sneaker. My feet are cozy in them, they aren't too stiff, but they support my ankles well. They are super light--I jogged back to the room from the lifts the other day to grab my gaiter. And they are super cute. They didn't fit well in my Burton Escapades. I actually had to slam my foot into them, and then getting out of them at the bottom was a fucking joke. I had to find something to brace myself against to pry my foot out. This doesn't happen with Union Forces. 


I also run with Five Fingers. Just started last summer (was running in Asics--never again!) and couldn't rave about them more. My boyfriend likes to throw his two cents in all the time about how he can't imagine how they are better, blah, blah. But I had a back injury a few years ago (not from snowboarding--I think from carrying a loaded backpack and camera bag around the city every day) that I never had properly examined, and running used to make my lower back hurt. The Five Fingers eliminate that pain while running, and after. And no shin splints. Just jacked calves. It definitely got my calves in shape for snowboarding, and put a lot of the work on my quads, which made squats later in the fall less unbearable.

I hated on Nike before I slipped my foot into these boots. Now I shut my face hole. Those child laborers makes the nicest little stitches.


----------



## vanoot

I think im going to buy some Nikes. What is their best all-round boot?


----------



## Milo303

vanoot said:


> I think im going to buy some Nikes. What is their best all-round boot?


The Kaiju as far as I'm concerned


----------



## S2Killer

If i wear a 10-10.5 shoe. So you think 11.5 in the Kaiju's are too large?


----------



## Calibre 6

S2Killer said:


> If i wear a 10-10.5 shoe. So you think 11.5 in the Kaiju's are too large?


Yes.

/10char


----------



## randomkoreandud

do i size kaijus the same way i do nike running shoes? i believe my true shoe size (dress shoe size) is a 9. but i wear 10s in nike bball and nike running shoes.


----------



## Calibre 6

randomkoreandud said:


> do i size kaijus the same way i do nike running shoes? i believe my true shoe size (dress shoe size) is a 9. but i wear 10s in nike bball and nike running shoes.


It's best to try them on at the store. I know that 10's will be too big for you though. I would get either a 9 or 9.5.

For reference, I wear 8.5 dress shoes and my previous boots were 8.5. All boots I try on are 8.5. With the Kaiju's the 8.5's were a little too short in length for me. The 9's were perfect.


----------



## randomkoreandud

thanks

i currently have a pair of burton boots in 9.5 that fit fine. i guess i should go 9.5 based on what your sizing. do burtons run similar to nike? probably a bad/stupid question


----------



## Calibre 6

randomkoreandud said:


> thanks
> 
> i currently have a pair of burton boots in 9.5 that fit fine. i guess i should go 9.5 based on what your sizing. do burtons run similar to nike? probably a bad/stupid question


For me, the Burtons were too narrow. So the Nike Kaiju might be too wide for you. Which Burton did you have? I found that the Nike Zoom Force fit similar to the Burton Ruler. Although in the Ruler, I have a lot more heel lift.:dunno: 

Are you looking for something that's stiffer or softer? If you want stiffer, get the Nike Zoom Force. The Kaijus are Nike's softest flexing boot. They're not soft, but they're not stiff. I really like my Kaijus and can't imagine a better fitting boot for me. I have about 12 days in them so far.


----------



## randomkoreandud

i have Burton SL-8s. they are like 2-3 seasons old but they KILL my feet after half a day of riding. its like blood circulation not getting to my foot. so def need to get new ones. ive kept them and used them for these seasons cuz i always assumed it was fine and that i was just riding a lot but now i know otherwise


----------



## randomkoreandud

any major differences between the new kaijus and last years?

they have the stone/orange blaze/purple from 09/10 on ebay for really cheap. not sure its worth getting the 10/11 pair for 100+ price difference


----------



## Calibre 6

randomkoreandud said:


> any major differences between the new kaijus and last years?
> 
> they have the stone/orange blaze/purple from 09/10 on ebay for really cheap. not sure its worth getting the 10/11 pair for 100+ price difference


Not much changed in this year's boots to my knowledge. I think this year's boot has a different outlast liner, making it a little warmer, but don't think it's too different.

Check this site out, Nike | from SolsticeSupply.com on Sale


----------



## ccole89

randomkoreandud said:


> thanks
> 
> i currently have a pair of burton boots in 9.5 that fit fine. i guess i should go 9.5 based on what your sizing. do burtons run similar to nike? probably a bad/stupid question


I had size 10 Burton Jeremy Jones and just got size 10 ZF1's. The JJ's are obviously a lot softer than the ZF1's but i believe the JJ's are also a little wider. Both fit my feet fairly well. Just put a pair of the green superfeet in my ZF1's and just standing in them feel a lot better. I also had my ZF1's heat molded which made them pack out a lot so im banking on the superfeet helping out.


----------



## jeremy86

StarCommand said:


> I picked up the ladies' Zoom Force Ones a couple weeks ago. Was previously rocking Burton Supremes that I had heat molded. What a fucking mistake. I didn't get the Nike's heat molded. They are damn snug. I have a bit of a wide foot, and my toes are hugging each other, but I only have three days on them so far. The inner liner is so easy to over tighten. In fact, I find the entire boot is easy to over tighten, which I'm not used to because I had such problems getting lace boots tight years ago. So I crank these babies down and then my foot is numb. I also crank my bindings down too much since switching from Burtons to Unions. I'll find the right fit...
> 
> But I adore these boots. They feel like a big sneaker. My feet are cozy in them, they aren't too stiff, but they support my ankles well. They are super light--I jogged back to the room from the lifts the other day to grab my gaiter. And they are super cute. They didn't fit well in my Burton Escapades. I actually had to slam my foot into them, and then getting out of them at the bottom was a fucking joke. I had to find something to brace myself against to pry my foot out. This doesn't happen with Union Forces.
> 
> 
> I also run with Five Fingers. Just started last summer (was running in Asics--never again!) and couldn't rave about them more. My boyfriend likes to throw his two cents in all the time about how he can't imagine how they are better, blah, blah. But I had a back injury a few years ago (not from snowboarding--I think from carrying a loaded backpack and camera bag around the city every day) that I never had properly examined, and running used to make my lower back hurt. The Five Fingers eliminate that pain while running, and after. And no shin splints. Just jacked calves. It definitely got my calves in shape for snowboarding, and put a lot of the work on my quads, which made squats later in the fall less unbearable.
> 
> I hated on Nike before I slipped my foot into these boots. Now I shut my face hole. Those child laborers makes the nicest little stitches.


I have the exact same problem with you on the ZF. It is super comfy and everything, but it is so snuggy that my pinky toe starts to go after few hours of riding. Maybe I am over tighten it as well, but if I loosen the lower section of the boot I will get heel lift.

Would heat molding or up sizing it by 1/2 a size solve the problem?


----------



## Leo

jeremy86 said:


> I have the exact same problem with you on the ZF. It is super comfy and everything, but it is so snuggy that my pinky toe starts to go after few hours of riding. Maybe I am over tighten it as well, but if I loosen the lower section of the boot I will get heel lift.
> 
> Would heat molding or up sizing it by 1/2 a size solve the problem?


You might need a half size up if tightening your boots less doesn't solve the problem. Before they pack out, boots should be snug, but not circulation cutting snug.

I have a wider toe box so this is a common problem for me. I'll find many boots that fit great length-wise, but are slightly too narrow.

With my other boots, to alleviate my toe crunch, I would loosen the toe box area's laces. In order to keep my heel down, I would tighten it around the ankle more. Look into hockey lacing style of tightening boots. Of course, this only works with traditional laces. However, you do get maximum zonal control with this method.


----------



## jeremy86

Leo said:


> You might need a half size up if tightening your boots less doesn't solve the problem. Before they pack out, boots should be snug, but not circulation cutting snug.
> 
> I have a wider toe box so this is a common problem for me. I'll find many boots that fit great length-wise, but are slightly too narrow.
> 
> With my other boots, to alleviate my toe crunch, I would loosen the toe box area's laces. In order to keep my heel down, I would tighten it around the ankle more. Look into hockey lacing style of tightening boots. Of course, this only works with traditional laces. However, you do get maximum zonal control with this method.


I have tried this method and again it only work for the first few hours. I started with the toe area super loose and progressively tighten up to the ankle, but because they are in the same lacing section. They slowly reach an equilibrium state, hence the tighten area (mid foot - ankle area) starts to loosen while the looser area(toe area) is tightening over time.

If I could keep the toe area loose than I should be fine. Any suggestion on how I can keep the laces of the toe area locked?


----------



## Calibre 6

You probably should have gotten a wider boot.

Try not tightening the inner lace too much. If that doesn't work, it might be weird, but you could try using 2 lace locks on each boot. You should have an extra set with the spare laces, so trying using one at the toes.


----------



## jeremy86

Calibre 6 said:


> You probably should have gotten a wider boot.
> 
> Try not tightening the inner lace too much. If that doesn't work, it might be weird, but you could try using 2 lace locks on each boot. You should have an extra set with the spare laces, so trying using one at the toes.


I didn't really have any problem with the boots until I started riding with it. It was really comfortable when I wore it at the store and home.

I think I got it all sorted now. The issue was solved by lace locking the toe area of the laces, so they stay loose and also lowering the insole at the toe area helped as well.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr

They sell Nike snowboarding boots at ROSS for like $80...

WTF?


----------



## randomkoreandud

can you kop me a pair in 9.5!?!?!?!? ill give you a nice proxy fee


----------



## Burton8219

Alright million dollar question... I wear a 9.5 in the Janoski SB's. Which of these run the closest to SB shoe size... Kaiju or ZF1?


----------



## pmoa

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> They sell Nike snowboarding boots at ROSS for like $80...
> 
> WTF?


Yup got my ZF1's for 84.99 + tax


----------



## randomkoreandud

can anyone confirm sizing compared to sizing on the brannock device? ie if im a 9 on the brannock device do i go 9 or 9.5 for kaijus? worried about packing out


----------



## Calibre 6

randomkoreandud said:


> can anyone confirm sizing compared to sizing on the brannock device? ie if im a 9 on the brannock device do i go 9 or 9.5 for kaijus? worried about packing out


I measure a 8.5 on the brannock device and picked up a pair of 9 Kaijus. Actually I'm a tad over 8.5, but smaller than 9. But that's only length. If I remember right, you have Burton SL boots. I'm not too familiar with those but believe they are pretty stiff. Other than hurting your feet, do you like the stiffness? Do you know why they hurt? Is it too narrow? If you like that stiffness, I would get the Nike Zoom Force. However, if you think the SL is too narrow then I think the Kaijus will be a good fit. I could have fit into the 8.5 Kaiju too, but felt my toes were a tad to crunched. If you're a little over a 9 on the brannock device, I would get the 9.5.


----------



## randomkoreandud

with the SL-8s it was stiff and the stiffness was fine. i rocked a 9.5 in them. for some reason the toe box area would just get cut off from circulation and my foot would swell and hurt and i would laways have to take a break midday. i dont think it was the width. it may have been that i was tying them too tight cuz i had heel slippage due to packing out.

awesome VERY helpful dude appreciate it


----------



## ThaDoctor

Nike Kaiju's = like vagina for your feet

I tried the Zoom forces and Kaiju's. went with the Kaiju's rode on em for the first time today and these are the most comfy boots ive owned.


----------



## bamorgan7

are nike boots narrow? or wide? because I have long narrow feet and burtons dont fit good with there bulky foot boots.


----------



## Soul06

ThaDoctor said:


> Nike Kaiju's = like vagina for your feet
> 
> I tried the Zoom forces and Kaiju's. went with the Kaiju's rode on em for the first time today and these are the most comfy boots ive owned.


I am inclined to agree with you. I have only tried them on but that felt amazing. I might have to pick up a pair now


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

bamorgan7 said:


> are nike boots narrow? or wide? because I have long narrow feet and burtons dont fit good with there bulky foot boots.


kaiju's are narrower than the zoom forces


----------



## Calibre 6

SnowBrdScotty said:


> kaiju's are narrower than the zoom forces


I disagree.


----------



## crsv619

ahfunaki said:


> I would like to know also. I saw someone posted they fit true to size with nike shoes, anyone else have any input on that?


i wear a women's 7 in Nike regular shoes, but went with a 7.5 on the zoom force 1s..


----------



## Calibre 6

crsv619 said:


> i wear a women's 7 in Nike regular shoes, but went with a 7.5 on the zoom force 1s..


People don't normally wear sneakers the same way they wear boots. Most people wear their sneakers bigger than their actual foot size. What size are your feet when you measure them against the wall or with the use of a brannock device? 

It is unlikely that boots would be larger than your sneakers. 

Do the 7.5 ZF fit your feet?


----------



## SnowKanin

So I just pulled the trigger on some Zoom Force 1's today, size 11, which is what I wear in all my normal shoes/boots. I had been wearing Burton AWOL's in size 10.5, but I was having issues with my toes going to sleep, and my right foot long toe was going numb for weeks after wearing them. Hopefully the 11's fit me well, as I had to order them. No shops around here stock Nike boots, unfortunately.

I'll post up my thoughts and how they compare once I get them.


----------



## crsv619

Calibre 6 said:


> People don't normally wear sneakers the same way they wear boots. Most people wear their sneakers bigger than their actual foot size. What size are your feet when you measure them against the wall or with the use of a brannock device?
> 
> It is unlikely that boots would be larger than your sneakers.
> 
> Do the 7.5 ZF fit your feet?


yup, they fit well. no heel lift, no blisters, no squished toes..


----------



## lmwsport7

Found a pair of Women's ZF1's at Ross last night - picked them up for $79.99. 

I wear a size 8 in Nike sneakers and soccer cleats but when I got these home and actually tried them on for real (they're bound together in the store), they were painfully too small. My left foot went numb in 5 mins - not something I think I could overcome by breaking them in.

The Ross near me (in Philly area) had men's ZF1's too for $29.99. Only small sizes - but if you happen to have small feet, that's an awesome deal!

Guess I'll try the other Ross stores in my area to see if I can get lucky and find 8.5s.


----------



## crsv619

lmwsport7 said:


> Found a pair of Women's ZF1's at Ross last night - picked them up for $79.99.
> 
> I wear a size 8 in Nike sneakers and soccer cleats but when I got these home and actually tried them on for real (they're bound together in the store), they were painfully too small. My left foot went numb in 5 mins - not something I think I could overcome by breaking them in.
> 
> The Ross near me (in Philly area) had men's ZF1's too for $29.99. Only small sizes - but if you happen to have small feet, that's an awesome deal!
> 
> Guess I'll try the other Ross stores in my area to see if I can get lucky and find 8.5s.


I had heard that Ross had ZF1s. Were they all white? Or sparkly white/teal?


----------



## lmwsport7

crsv619 said:


> I had heard that Ross had ZF1s. Were they all white? Or sparkly white/teal?


These were the tan ones w/the green laces. They also had a pair of the purple ones.


----------



## llcooljunr

I've been using a pair of ZF1's for a couple seasons and they are very comfortable. I've previously used DC Scout boots with boa. For those buying online, just know that they don't fit true to size. With Nike dunks and Jordans, I'm a 9.5. I went up a full size 10.5 to get a comfortable fit. Size 10 was still too small and numbing.


----------



## The Last Laugh

ZF1, in my opinion, are the best boots I've ever ridden in. In the past I've had ridden in some northwaves and recently ditched my DC Judges for the ZF1s. I think they run a bit smaller then their basketball shoes. I wear a 10.5 for dunks and jordans but my ZF1's are size 11.


----------



## crsv619

.5 to 1 size bigger seems to be the consensus


----------



## Calibre 6

crsv619 said:


> .5 to 1 size bigger seems to be the consensus


Bigger than what?

As I've said before, people usually wear their sneakers bigger cause it's more comfortable. But boot fit should be more snug, similar to dress shoes.


----------



## crsv619

Calibre 6 said:


> Bigger than what?
> 
> As I've said before, people usually wear their sneakers bigger cause it's more comfortable. But boot fit should be more snug, similar to dress shoes.


bigger than nike sneakers. the last 2 posts are people saying that they had to go bigger on nike boots because they probably run smaller and not true to size. i went a half size bigger on my boots and it still feels snug, like dress shoes.

i don't get the point you're trying to make. are you saying me and others who have said they went bigger on their boots are wrong and wearing the wrong size boots? i think we know what fits and what doesn't.


----------



## Calibre 6

crsv619 said:


> bigger than nike sneakers. the last 2 posts are people saying that they had to go bigger on nike boots because they probably run smaller and not true to size. i went a half size bigger on my boots and it still feels snug, like dress shoes.
> 
> i don't get the point you're trying to make. are you saying me and others who have said they went bigger on their boots are wrong and wearing the wrong size boots? i think we know what fits and what doesn't.


What I am saying is that sneakers and boots have no correlation. Boot size (length) should be measured by mondo size or with a brannock device. But just because the length is right, it doesn't mean the boot will fit right. For example, I fit into Burton Ions in a 8.5, but they're too narrow. Even a 9.5 is still a big narrow. Does that mean I should size up to a 10 to get the width I need? 

What if you wear your shoes .5 bigger, I wear mine 1 size bigger, Steve wears his 2 sizes bigger? Would you still recommend all of us to size up?


----------



## crsv619

Calibre 6 said:


> What I am saying is that sneakers and boots have no correlation. Boot size (length) should be measured by mondo size or with a brannock device. But just because the length is right, it doesn't mean the boot will fit right. For example, I fit into Burton Ions in a 8.5, but they're too narrow. Even a 9.5 is still a big narrow. Does that mean I should size up to a 10 to get the width I need?
> 
> What if you wear your shoes .5 bigger, I wear mine 1 size bigger, Steve wears his 2 sizes bigger? Would you still recommend all of us to size up?


read back at my posts.. i never recommended anything to anyone. all i said was i wear a size 7 sneaker and went with a 7.5 boot, and many others had said the same thing about getting a bigger size boot than sneaker.


----------



## The Last Laugh

I would recommend you finding a store that carries them and trying every size they have instead of going back and fourth on a forum


----------



## crsv619

^^haha, i already have ZF1s and love em.

nice pickle in your avatar by the way. love that board too.


----------



## Calibre 6

crsv619 said:


> read back at my posts.. i never recommended anything to anyone. *all i said was i wear a size 7 sneaker and went with a 7.5 boot*, and many others had said the same thing about getting a bigger size boot than sneaker.


You were implying that Nike Boots run smaller then Nike sneakers. But if you were to actually measure the interior of the boot, you would find that they are the same size. (length wise). I'm glad you found a good fitting boot though. 

What I am trying to tell people is that the only way to get a proper fitting boot is to go to the store and try them on. If online is your only choice, you're shooting in the dark.

If I had bought all the boots I tried online, I probably would have spend $300 just on the return shipping costs.


----------



## The Last Laugh

crsv619 said:


> ^^haha, i already have ZF1s and love em.
> 
> nice pickle in your avatar by the way. love that board too.


right on! I absolutely love the board! oh, and this is just my opinion but I wouldve went with the pink flux's for your pickle... but hey! different strokes for different folks, right?


----------



## crsv619

The Last Laugh said:


> right on! I absolutely love the board! oh, and this is just my opinion but I wouldve went with the pink flux's for your pickle... but hey! different strokes for different folks, right?


looks like you got the matching green flux's with your green park pickle.

but how cool--park pickle, flux's, and ZF1s? looks like you're my setup twin  except i ride goofy.


----------



## The Last Laugh

crsv619 said:


> looks like you got the matching green flux's with your green park pickle.
> 
> but how cool--park pickle, flux's, and ZF1s? looks like you're my setup twin  except i ride goofy.


one of us has to be goofy...might as well be you!


----------



## York

Hey all, I think I should have posted this here as this thread is more fitting of my question. Hope you don't mind but I'm just going to paste my previous post here. 

To all Kaiju riders,

Have your boots held up well? Any problems with build quality? How is the fit after months of riding?

Last thing, most boots nowadays seem to have some sort of heel lift prevention feature, mostly in the form of bulges inside the liner around the ankle. Often those bulges come in contact with my ankle bones and cause tremendous pain, but ThirtyTwo boots haven't given me that problem probably because they don't really have those bulges and it's a moldable liner (Northwave isn't bad either even with the bulges).

Do Nike Kaijus have those bulges?

Obviously the best route is to try them on but unfortunately that's not an option so I may have to go the remote order (and worst case scenerio, return) route.

Anyway yeah, please let me know!


----------



## The Prodigy

all this sizing is pretty weird and confusing!

i went to a shop and originally wanted to try out the zoom f1 and the kaijus.

i wear a lot of nike sneakers. mostly blazers and airmax. back in the days i just bought us size 10, but then i figured out that nike in 9.5 fit a lot better. so right now i have like 5 pairs of nike blazers in 9.5 a few air max in 9.5 and even 2 pairs (blazer and sweet classics) in 9 which are pretty snug but after wearing them a bit they became pretty comfortable. my foot measures pretty much 27cm.

ok, back to the boots. since it's the only shop in town which sells nike boots the ran out of sizes. all they had left was a 9.5 zoom f1 and a 10 kaiju.

so i tried on the zoom f1 in 9.5 and they had a good fit. my toes touched the front and they felt ok and snug but i wanted to try a 9 which they didn't have. the shop assistant wore nike dunks in size 9.5 (which is like i told u exactly what I'm wearing). he told me that 9 would be too small and he had himself the danny kass in 9.5 and the zoom f1 in 9.5 and they were perfect. now he's on kaijus and he originally went with 9.5 but they were way too small since they run smaller so he had to go with 10.

the conclusion was that i just tried the zoom f1 unfortunately in only 9.5.

since i really want a awesome fitting snug boot i wanted to try out the kaijus. but the only way to get them was the internet.

so i really wasn't sure which size to order, since a few people say they run small: 9 or 9.5 or 10??

i really thought about it a lot, read like every thread in every forum in the internet and i pulled the trigger on size 9 since they are mondo 27 and my feet are 27cm.

they arrived a week ago and i stepped in and i thought " awesome!!!!!!! that is exactly how i like my boots to fit". i wore them in the house for like 4 hours and my feet felt to fall asleep and my toes curved a bit. yeah it was kinda uncomfortable but - please - you spend a lot of time in them, you're shredding slopes, you'll wear them for days weeks!! (total time) they WILL pack out and feel awesome within a few time.

until today i wore them in the house for like 8 hours i think. i'm wearing them right now and i can say they feel superb!! they fit perfectly right now. snug, comfortable, warm, my toes don't curve anymore. just awesome. couldn't be better. i even could imagine wearing them in 8.5. would be a tough time the first days, but it's definitely doable. but i think 9 is the perfect size for me!! now i know that i wouldn't be happy with 9.5 kaijus let alone with 10!!

tomorrow first time shreddin!!! yeah

just some words from me .....

good luck finding the right size for you!!


----------



## SnowKanin

lol, so we're copying and pasting everyone's previous posts now? 

I just received my Nike Zoom Force 1's today in size 11. Initial impressions were that they were indeed more narrow than my Burton AWOL's, but my toes were now just barely touching the end of the liner instead of curling a bit when I walked in my Burton's. My AWOL's are 10.5. If I had gotten them in 11's they might have fit, but there is no way they would be as comfortable as what I'm experienceing now! The Zoom's live up to the reputation that Nike has earned for themselves and their boots... these have to be the most comfortable snowboard boots I have ever put on! I wore them for a couple of hours today, and the narrowness of the sole I mentioned before became unnoticable. I sometimes wear wide duty boots, but generally I wear a normal size 11 in every other shoe or boot I purchase. I miss having the J bar to hold my heel in place, but if I tighten the inner liner properly I have yet to experience any overly excessive heel lift.

So far, these boots are very much a win for me. I plan on breaking them in around the house some more, then getting them heat molded, and possibly adding a Superfeet footbed (need to get to a shop with the different colors available and try them out, see what works for me). I also strapped into my board today and in my Rome 390's (L/XL) and they fit fantastically, and the added stiffness and response of these boots is very welcome. Thats also something I was looking for when I stepped up to these!

If you have'nt at least tried on a pair of Nike boots yet, your missing out! They don't fit everyone, but if they fit you, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## York

Prodigy, thanks, that's the exact same predicament I'm in as well.

SnowKanin, thanks for your insight as well. It sounds like Nike boots don't have the J-bars or ankle bulges etc. that many other boots have?

Has anyone had problems with Kaijus falling apart?
One thing that worries me is the Nike Snowboarding website doesn't seem to have a warranty page on it nor even contact info and it sounds like there wasn't a warranty card in many peoples' boot boxes. I hope they aren't too high and mighty to put money into warranty and customer service knowing they make comfortable boots.


----------



## SnowKanin

York,

There are ankle bulges in the zoom forces (can't speak on the Kaiju's) but there is nothing directly above the heel like in my Burton AWOL's with their J-bars. My heel does not "feel" as secure in this boot but, oddly enough, it does'nt move any more than in the other boot when properly tightened. Just make sure to get the internal lacing system snug and you'll be good to go.

And yes, its true, the zoom force lacing system is a little wack and takes a little longer to get on. But it is a solid and secure system, and works very well.


----------



## The Prodigy

already had my first day with them on the slope!! felt truely amazing. warm, very comfortable and flexible. amazing boot. and sizewise it couldn't have been more perfect.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow

I absolutely love my ZF1's now. There comfy, and the feel like a big sneaker. Bought some superfeet and they just feel out of this world now. Best boots I own. I came from a pair of K2 Range to Vans Aura's and now these. One thing that surprised me was I had to get them in 1.5 smaller than my normal shoes size. I think Nike may go big in the Snowboarding business now.


----------



## Trevor

There are also ankle bulges in the Kaiju's.

I have spent around 8 days on my new Kaiju's, and they are phenomenal. The footbeds are the most comfortable I have ever stepped in. I wear size 10 shoes, but I decided to go with 9.5 boots. They fit very well. Very impressed!


----------



## mjm

Does anybody know if the '08 ZF1's are any different from the '11 model? Has much changed in 3 years?


----------



## Calibre 6

mjm said:


> Does anybody know if the '08 ZF1's are any different from the '11 model? Has much changed in 3 years?


Yes they are different. In 09 they changed the boot material to synthetic because it breaks down less and they upgraded the liners too.


----------



## crsv619

I think the heel on 10/11 ZF1s may be thinner too. i have 09/10 ZF1s and had to get new bindings because the boot heel was too wide. According to my LBS, they made it a little thinner this year.


----------



## jyuen

Recently picked up a pair of nike zoom kaiju's so I thought I'd add my two cents.

Regular shoe size 10.5
Old boots: thirtytwo prospects size 10
Nike Zoom Kaiju: Size 10

Right out of the box, I could tell that the Nike's fit a tiny bit smaller than my old thirty twos. The toe box was very narrow, and the length was slightly shorter. In terms of length, the Nike size 10 was perfect, my toe was pressed right up against the front of the lining so it was tight, albeit slightly uncomfortable, but there was definitely no bending. For size reference (compared to my old thirtytwos) I always thought my thirtytwos packed out a bit too much and were too uncomfortable. I tried on a pair thirtytwos (lashed) size 9.5 but they were way too small and my toes were cramped. The nikes fit like a 9.75, it was the perfect fit for me (in terms of length). I think the biggest thing about the nikes is they have an incredibly narrow toe box. I don't think I have fat feet... although i do have flat feet. When I was wearing them around the house, my pinky toe (and only he pinky toe) would go numb because of how cramped the toe box was. 

After seriously riding in them all weekend, it felt like the boot was starting to pack out quite nicely. The sole packs out surprisingly quickly, the toe box is still very cramped but I can ride for 3 or 4 hours without noticing it. Lots of cramp but no more numbness. I expect after a few more solid sessions, they'll feel really nice. (I will update)

Aside from the tight toe box, I'd say these boots are awesome. There were absolutely no pressure points anywhere on the boot. The lacing system is kind of annoying but well worth it for how nicely it keeps your foot in without pressure points. The lacing for the hardboot is nice too, you can lace up the bottom real tight and leave the top nice and loose. The built in J bars are a miracle worker. There was zero heel lift even when I was forcefully and intentionally trying to lift my heel. The boot sucks your foot in.

In terms of flex, definitely a lot stiffer than my thirtytwo prospects although, this really isn't a fair comparison because the zoom kaiju's are a much nicer boot. I should probably be comparing this to a high end thirtytwo boot, unfortunately I don't have that luxury. The boot starts of stiff, but ones you start riding, it starts to give. The forward flex is really soft but the lateral flex is kind of stiff. I suppose this is good cause its forcing me to squat instead of riding lazily all the time.

anyways, this is all I have for now, will update in a few weeks when I get a few more sessions in. See if i can get that toebox to pack out. I definitely don't regret getting a size 10. I know everyone says you should stick to your true size for zoom kaiju's but if i'm paying 300+ for a pair of snowboard boots, I want them to fit after 10+ sessions. I'd say stick with your regular snowboard boot size or half step down from true shoe size and suck it up until it packs out.


----------



## jdang307

crsv619 said:


> I think the heel on 10/11 ZF1s may be thinner too. i have 09/10 ZF1s and had to get new bindings because the boot heel was too wide. According to my LBS, they made it a little thinner this year.


Did you get them in San Diego? I'm from SD as well but don't know where to get them here, thinking about drivin up to OC/LA on Wednesday to hunt down and try a few pairs on.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

^ i picked up some but they are all gone


----------



## crsv619

jdang307 said:


> Did you get them in San Diego? I'm from SD as well but don't know where to get them here, thinking about drivin up to OC/LA on Wednesday to hunt down and try a few pairs on.


Do you snowboard at Big Bear? I know Blauer's (local board shop) has em for sure. That's actually where I tried it on last season, and then I bought it online (Exit Real World) when then had a end of season 50% off sale.


----------



## The Prodigy

jdang307 said:


> Did you get them in San Diego? I'm from SD as well but don't know where to get them here, thinking about drivin up to OC/LA on Wednesday to hunt down and try a few pairs on.



have you checked tactics at fashion valley? they should have them! or hanger94 or k5 in oceanside or maybe ross on midway bld got a few left.


----------



## jdang307

crsv619 said:


> Do you snowboard at Big Bear? I know Blauer's (local board shop) has em for sure. That's actually where I tried it on last season, and then I bought it online (Exit Real World) when then had a end of season 50% off sale.


Yes I did. Just went on Saturday. And wouldn't you know it, I decided to check ... after I was half way down the 38. Yeah smart move I know. But I was beat by then so it slipped my mind (oh and wanting to get started on our 2.75 hour drive).

The Prodigy, no I haven't. I only checked the website and the only dealer they had listed was Avalanche in El Cajon, which doesn't have any yet.Thanks I'll check them out.

EDIT: I just searched for tactics in fashion valley, but don't see anything. There is a "Backshop" in the mall however. The only Tactics I turned up was in Oregon


----------



## York

I now have 10 days on my Kaijus. I was afraid b/c some people said they downsized and it was perfect, others said they ran small. But I went with my exact foot size (measured on those standard scales) of 27 and it was perfect. In fact, I might be able to fit into a 26.5 after the break-in period.

Often boots don't get uncomfortable for me until after the 10 day mark, but so far (knock on wood) these are the most comfortable I've had.

I have skinny feet with ankle bones that protude, and yet the ankle bulges don't kill my feet. They feel great. No heel lift either.
:thumbsup:


----------



## The Prodigy

jdang307 said:


> Yes I did. Just went on Saturday. And wouldn't you know it, I decided to check ... after I was half way down the 38. Yeah smart move I know. But I was beat by then so it slipped my mind (oh and wanting to get started on our 2.75 hour drive).
> 
> The Prodigy, no I haven't. I only checked the website and the only dealer they had listed was Avalanche in El Cajon, which doesn't have any yet.Thanks I'll check them out.
> 
> EDIT: I just searched for tactics in fashion valley, but don't see anything. There is a "Backshop" in the mall however. The only Tactics I turned up was in Oregon



a shit, i remember.


i'm living like 5000 miles away from S.D. but i used to live in PB and la jolla. two years ago there was a tactics shop next to fashion valley. i remember that they had kind of an blow out sale.


that's a tough one ... hmm!!


----------



## crsv619

jdang307 said:


> Yes I did. Just went on Saturday. And wouldn't you know it, I decided to check ... after I was half way down the 38. Yeah smart move I know. But I was beat by then so it slipped my mind (oh and wanting to get started on our 2.75 hour drive).
> 
> The Prodigy, no I haven't. I only checked the website and the only dealer they had listed was Avalanche in El Cajon, which doesn't have any yet.Thanks I'll check them out.
> 
> EDIT: I just searched for tactics in fashion valley, but don't see anything. There is a "Backshop" in the mall however. The only Tactics I turned up was in Oregon


I don't think the boardshop in Fashion Valley is there either. Last time I saw that seasonal shop was 2 seasons ago (got bindings and goggles there in 09 I think). But yeah, try the shops next time you head up to Bear.


----------



## dirt mcgirt

i just bought the kaiju and wow these are pimpin' i tried on rulers, hails, 32 lashed, forum and vans nothing came close to the overall comfort!! rulers did feel good but man kaiju's are the shit, i tried on the zoom's but didnt like the stiffness but they were comfortable but the feel is amazing and the flex is perfect, just try em and buy em! fuck the cost these are worth every penny!!


----------



## jdang307

Went to Identity in Orange County today, nothing smaller than 9.5. Found one Danny Kass pair at Liberty in Brea, was 1/2 size too big. Felt real snug and tight, but my toes weren't touching the end, and that corresponded with my ghetto mondo measurement (measuring tape converted to MM). So I'm either stuck buying blind on the net or waiting until next season ... I'm going to roll the dice on ebay buying blind. My current boots suck so much I have to or just tough it out for the next couple of months ...

Decisions decisions. Seeing Nike has a new boot next season (Vapens)

http://alpineskishop.blogspot.com/2011/01/new-nike-snowboard-boots-for-2012.html


----------



## Soul06

jdang307 said:


> Went to Identity in Orange County today, nothing smaller than 9.5. Found one Danny Kass pair at Liberty in Brea, was 1/2 size too big. Felt real snug and tight, but my toes weren't touching the end, and that corresponded with my ghetto mondo measurement (measuring tape converted to MM). So I'm either stuck buying blind on the net or waiting until next season ... I'm going to roll the dice on ebay buying blind. My current boots suck so much I have to or just tough it out for the next couple of months ...
> 
> Decisions decisions. Seeing Nike has a new boot next season (Vapens)
> 
> Alpine Daily Drops: New Nike Snowboard Boots for 2012


The boots in those pics dont really look much different then the Zooms Nike has out now. I was hoping to see some newer style of the Kaijus


----------



## jdang307

Yeah they're not new (well the Vapen is), but the top one is just a new colorway. I love new colorways and the 2012 looks better than 2011, which looks better than 2010 etc. Function over form always, but why not function and form if you can?

The Vapens are cheaper ($199), and they lose a few features, such as the Zoom Air and the velcro strap. Here are more photos.

Nike Vapen Snowboarding Boot | Radcollector.com

They do have a Jordan colorway Kaiju, but I'm not sure any physical changes have been made.

Snowboards 2012! (towards the end)


----------



## Soul06

jdang307 said:


> Yeah they're not new (well the Vapen is), but the top one is just a new colorway. I love new colorways and the 2012 looks better than 2011, which looks better than 2010 etc. Function over form always, but why not function and form if you can?
> 
> The Vapens are cheaper ($199), and they lose a few features, such as the Zoom Air and the velcro strap. Here are more photos.
> 
> Nike Vapen Snowboarding Boot | Radcollector.com
> 
> They do have a Jordan colorway Kaiju, but I'm not sure any physical changes have been made.
> 
> Snowboards 2012! (towards the end)


Ahhhh they gave a teaser pic of the Jordan colorways lol. But I think I might check into picking up a pair of Nike boots for next year, 2012


----------



## jdang307

Yes what a tease! They don't even show the whole boot and if there wasn't a 2011 Kaiju boot in the background I wouldn't even think it was a boot hah


----------



## jdang307

Lucky me, my fiance travelling happened upon a store with 2010 Nike Kaiju's (she called for me, knowing how I've been obsessed with new boots for the past two weeks), the all black and blue swoosh ones. I know I can barely fit the ZF1 in 8, and definitely a 7.5, and with all the talk about the Kaiju's sizing differently, she is grabbing me a 7.5, 8 and 8.5. They are $150 (plus a coupon of 20% hopefully). My buddy wants a pair, and he is about half a size bigger than me (more like 1/4) so we will keep two and probably return one.

I really like the 2011 black and red ones, but hey at that price it's steal. I'll report back on what I think the differences are in fit.


----------



## Soul06

jdang307 said:


> Lucky me, my fiance travelling happened upon a store with 2010 Nike Kaiju's (she called for me, knowing how I've been obsessed with new boots for the past two weeks), the all black and blue swoosh ones. I know I can barely fit the ZF1 in 8, and definitely a 7.5, and with all the talk about the Kaiju's sizing differently, she is grabbing me a 7.5, 8 and 8.5. They are $150 (plus a coupon of 20% hopefully). My buddy wants a pair, and he is about half a size bigger than me (more like 1/4) so we will keep two and probably return one.
> 
> I really like the 2011 black and red ones, but hey at that price it's steal. I'll report back on what I think the differences are in fit.


They are $150? You lying. Where is this store located. I think I need to pay them a visit


----------



## The Last Laugh

a friend of mine bought last years kaijus about a month ago at a Nike outlet for $150. might want to check there.


----------



## jdang307

Yup, exactly that. She's in the bay area, its an outlet in i-80 east of SF. $150 with 20% coupon so it's $120 plus tax.

EDIT: Not all nike outlets have them. I called my local Nike outlet in San Diego no go.

Question on Flex. I'm a beginner on the verge of intermediate snowboarder (I was progressing real nice until my feet started slipping out of my boots the last 3 times). I'm not harcore park, and don't think I'll ever be. I don't bomb runs either. I like to cruise, mess around on a natural feature here and there and dont' see myself getting very crazy. In any even, will the Kaiju's flex be good for me? I plan on upgrading my board and bindings this summer. The NS SL and Lib TRS have caught my eye. I would like to goof around, but not in a park, just around the mountain.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

any boots that fit you comfortable will suit you fine


----------



## Sii315

stay away from da air force 1z pack out rather quick and alot any other nike boot should be fine...im also going on what hapen to me with last years model not sure if they fix that this year


----------



## York

Is it just me or does the "flywire" ankle harness in the kaijus look just like the standard one in the zoom force 1s?
Other than a neonish color, what makes the flywire special?


----------



## PanHandler

Sii315 said:


> stay away from da air force 1z pack out rather quick and alot any other nike boot should be fine...im also going on what hapen to me with last years model not sure if they fix that this year


if you were smart and sized your boots correctly, you would WANT them to pack out and form to your foot. thats what theyre supposed to do.

It sounds like you got them how they felt comfortable in the shop instead of having them a bit snug. Your bad, not nikes.


----------



## Inky

http://www.newschoolers.com/ns3/web...8012646-888888-600x450-1278012432IMG_1095.JPG

Newschoolers.com is fucking hilarious.


----------



## vanoot

PanHandler said:


> if you were smart and sized your boots correctly, you would WANT them to pack out and form to your foot. thats what theyre supposed to do.
> 
> It sounds like you got them how they felt comfortable in the shop instead of having them a bit snug. Your bad, not nikes.


Yeah, but what I think he is saying is that they packed out MORE than normal. Its always a bit of a gamble when sizing boots normally, heat molding is really the only sway to make sure the botts are going to be perfect.


----------



## The Prodigy

No need to heat mold my kaijus. The heat mold themselves just by wearin them. My feet measure 27cm so i bought 27 means a 9! Really snug, making my toes numb at first, now they're just wonderful! Never be a pussy and buy comfortable boots when first trying them. You'll regret it. It takes a while, but when they feel to become one with your feet after a couple of days you will appreciate it!!


----------



## PanHandler

vanoot said:


> Yeah, but what I think he is saying is that they packed out MORE than normal. Its always a bit of a gamble when sizing boots normally, heat molding is really the only sway to make sure the botts are going to be perfect.


Yeah, well he should have either anticipated that theyll pack out, or had them heat ,olded. I had mine heat molded and theyre perfect.



The Prodigy said:


> No need to heat mold my kaijus. The heat mold themselves just by wearin them. My feet measure 27cm so i bought 27 means a 9! Really snug, making my toes numb at first, now they're just wonderful! Never be a pussy and buy comfortable boots when first trying them. You'll regret it. It takes a while, but when they feel to become one with your feet after a couple of days you will appreciate it!!


Any boot will mold themselves by wearing them. The advantage of heat molding is simply to know exactly how they will fit before walking out of the store. Otherwise youre always taking a risk trying to guess how much theyll pack out.


----------



## ccole89

So i've had my ZF1s for a while now and I just bought a pair of Kaijus and dont like them nearly as much as my ZF1s just my .02 though.


----------



## PanHandler

ccole89 said:


> So i've had my ZF1s for a while now and I just bought a pair of Kaijus and dont like them nearly as much as my ZF1s just my .02 though.


what do you not like about them? im asking cause i was gonna get them to replace my zf1s but now im wondering


----------



## ccole89

The Kaijus seems a little more narrow. At least in the toe box. I have 10-11 ZF1's and 09-10 Kaijus. I like the liners of the ZF1's about 100x better they just seem way more comfortable. The Kaijus are def quite a bit softer as well. But everyones foot is different so they may work for you.


----------



## York

ccole, since you have both zf1s and kaijus, what is the difference between the zf1's ankle harness and the flywire ankle harness in the kaiju? To me they look the same, at least at first glance at my friend's 09 10 zf1 vs my 10 11 kaiju.


----------



## ccole89

York said:


> ccole, since you have both zf1s and kaijus, what is the difference between the zf1's ankle harness and the flywire ankle harness in the kaiju? To me they look the same, at least at first glance at my friend's 09 10 zf1 vs my 10 11 kaiju.



The kaijus have more of a minimalistic ankle harness there is a little less material its kinda cut out between the rings. But in the boot you cant really tell the difference IMO. Overall the ZF1s just fit my foot better i guess seems like the toe box is bigger in the ZF1s.


----------



## York

ccole89 said:


> The kaijus have more of a minimalistic ankle harness there is a little less material its kinda cut out between the rings. But in the boot you cant really tell the difference IMO. Overall the ZF1s just fit my foot better i guess seems like the toe box is bigger in the ZF1s.


Ahh gotcha. Thanks. And I now understand what flywire is. It has its own wikipedia page.


----------



## phile00

supremej said:


> just wonder what everyone thinks of the new nike boots
> 
> i have the top of the line dc from last year, love em but there done
> 
> also curious if they start to stink like all nikes do and its nike materals that end up stinking not my feet because my vuittons that i wear everyday dont stink and they have bin soakin wet


nice avatar and sig picture btw  You into Vinyl toys? That's a pretty big Kaws


----------



## Modelag

*wtb nike zoom force*

i tried them on this past weekend and they were really comfortable. my shoe size is 10 and i tried on 10 and they fit perfect.. the problem is that my LBS ran out of them and they are not getting boots this year.. do you guys where i can find some nike ZF1's size 10?


----------



## westsiderider

Im looking for a boot that i can use for all mountain and i was thinking of getting a pair of either the new vapens or the kaijus, what would you suggest?? I have rode the burton ion boot for the past 2 years and i find they are really just not that comfortable.


----------



## TRNDcollective

The Kaiju's are a pretty good choice for an all mountain boot. It's a pretty good mix of stiff and flex, and I rode on them for 80 days this year and they are still in surprisingly good shape. Best pair of boots I have owned. 
If you are interested here's a short little review we did. Nike Zoom Kaiju Review | TRNDcollective


----------



## andreas

Just going to throw my inner nike-fanboy out there and say that nike zf1's are beautifully made and feel orgasmic on my wide feet.


----------



## seor

*nike vapen - how small is too small*

Hoping you guys can help me out. I bought the vapens in a 9 and they fit real nice but i thought it might be loose after they pack out so I returned them for the 8.5. I've been wearing them and they're snug, great around the heel and everywhere but my toes are REAL snug. I can clench? my toes and there's no pain points but it hugs my toes and they started to tingle or go numb after walking around and sitting awhile. Should I expect that these will pack out or should I get the 9's? I tried a ton of boots and these felt the best on my foot. I'm just going for want comfort and heel hold. 

Thanks


----------



## sidewall

TRNDcollective said:


> The Kaiju's are a pretty good choice for an all mountain boot. It's a pretty good mix of stiff and flex, and I rode on them for 80 days this year and they are still in surprisingly good shape. Best pair of boots I have owned.
> If you are interested here's a short little review we did. Nike Zoom Kaiju Review | TRNDcollective


How are they in terms of warmth? Do you wear the same size as you do in shoes?


----------



## Powderbrah

So I think im picking up some Kaijus, does anyone ride them with K2 bindings if so how do they fit


----------



## TRNDcollective

I haven't had any issues with cold feet and as far as size is concerned they run like a typical Nike.


----------



## bubbachubba340

My right foot didn't like the Zoom Force 1's. They were a little too tight and would numb my big and pinky toes. Otherwise they're really comfy boots. The only downside is the laces in the liner. 

I just bought some K2 Darkos after demoing them at HCSC. The boa is super convenient for the liner and super comfy and much more low profile than the nikes. I couldnt even fit the nikes into the binding I was using there at HCSC. If you must buy Nikes you should be looking at boots like the Kaiju or Zoom DK.


----------



## sdbadd

Are the Kaiju's too soft for an all mountain boot? Also any complaints with cold feet? I read a couple reviews which indicated the Kaiju's don't insulate very well, but these reviews were older so maybe the new ones fixed this problem (if it ever was a problem)?


----------



## Raines

interested in the KAiju as well

i wear 10.5 burton ion... what size would be the nike?

thanks


----------



## jdang307

bubbachubba340 said:


> My right foot didn't like the Zoom Force 1's. They were a little too tight and would numb my big and pinky toes. Otherwise they're really comfy boots. The only downside is the laces in the liner.
> 
> I just bought some K2 Darkos after demoing them at HCSC. The boa is super convenient for the liner and super comfy and much more low profile than the nikes. I couldnt even fit the nikes into the binding I was using there at HCSC. If you must buy Nikes you should be looking at boots like the Kaiju or Zoom DK.


My k2 Maysis are definitely bigger than the Kaiju's I had.


----------



## druj

I just got the Vapen size 10,5 although I wear 10 on sneakers. My left foot is half a size bigger and the 10,5's I got fits my left foot feels snug, and it's little bit looser on the right side. After I break in the boots, if I feel like I have heel lift, I'll just buy some J-L bars or wear some thicker socks to solve that problem.. I won't be riding more than 15 days this season so it shouldn't be a problem...

I was going to get the ZF1's but I didn't want to spend $50 more and the Vapens felt stiff enough for me


----------



## bubbachubba340

jdang307 said:


> My k2 Maysis are definitely bigger than the Kaiju's I had.


Its mainly the toe box on the ZF 1's that are huge. The Kaijus look much more low profile.


----------



## andy_d

sdbadd said:


> Are the Kaiju's too soft for an all mountain boot? Also any complaints with cold feet? I read a couple reviews which indicated the Kaiju's don't insulate very well, but these reviews were older so maybe the new ones fixed this problem (if it ever was a problem)?


I have a few friends that have them and while they say it's not most stiffest boot it still a good all mountain boot.


----------



## Qball

sdbadd said:


> Are the Kaiju's too soft for an all mountain boot? Also any complaints with cold feet? I read a couple reviews which indicated the Kaiju's don't insulate very well, but these reviews were older so maybe the new ones fixed this problem (if it ever was a problem)?


If you can't ride all mountain while wearing kaijus, you suck and its not the boots fault


----------



## Milo303

I wear my Kaiju EVERYWHERE

Love them. Hands down the best boot I've ever stepped my foot into..... I would love a size 13.5 instead of 13, as I'm a size 14, but I make it work.


----------



## sdbadd

Qball said:


> If you can't ride all mountain while wearing kaijus, you suck and its not the boots fault


LMAO I just swapped my Ions for Kaijus. Way more comfy and finally solid heel lock without the uncomfortable bulges on the sides.


----------



## sdbadd

Raines said:


> interested in the KAiju as well
> 
> i wear 10.5 burton ion... what size would be the nike?
> 
> thanks


I returned my 10 Ions for 10.5 Kaijus. I probably could of got away with the 10s after pack out, but the 10.5 fit my foot better. Also, from another forum the full size and half size up share the same outer shell. I confirmed this in the store as well, the 10 and 10.5 indeed have the same size shell whereas the 11 was a full size bigger.


----------



## Chump

Raines said:


> interested in the KAiju as well
> 
> i wear 10.5 burton ion... what size would be the nike?
> 
> thanks


From my experience you would be a 10.5 in nikes aswell. I rode burton for a few seasons and was a size 10, stepped last year into a kaiju and was also a 10 and LOVE them. Best boot i have ever ridden by a long way!


----------



## dkimxd

I think im gonna pick up a pair of ZF1s tonight, gonna go try some on at the shop to see what size I am. I found some 2011 8.5s online for cheap but all the other boots/ nike shoes I wear are 9s.. May end up just getting it at the shop regardless of size to support them and not have to wait a week for them to get shipped 

Just picked them up, got 20% off on 2012 ZF1s!!! soo stoked i'm glad I decided to get em from the shop instead of online.


----------



## Raines

I use 10.5 ions but they seem to have packed out a bit...

i tried burton MOTO 10 out of the box and they feel perfect...

Maybe i could get 10 IONs ??? my foot is 28 more or less...


And if 10 ION is my number should i go 10 or 10.5 of KAIJUS? As the shell is the same the liner will pack out right?


----------



## Qball

Raines said:


> I use 10.5 ions but they seem to have packed out a bit...
> 
> i tried burton MOTO 10 out of the box and they feel perfect...
> 
> Maybe i could get 10 IONs ??? my foot is 28 more or less...
> 
> 
> And if 10 ION is my number should i go 10 or 10.5 of KAIJUS? As the shell is the same the liner will pack out right?


according to my calculations you should just try them on first


----------



## Raines

yes i know

i dont have nike snow shop here but i will try when i go to the resort


----------



## triumph.man

how did you guys size on the nike boots? are the true to size, same size as all your other snowboard boots?


----------



## crsv619

triumph.man said:


> how did you guys size on the nike boots? are the true to size, same size as all your other snowboard boots?


lol. if you read through this entire thread, you'll see that sizing is debatable and will vary for each person.

i personally sized up half a size (i wear a women's 7, and went with 7.5), and i'm very happy with it. after 50+ days on the same ZF1s, they haven't packed out and still fit perfectly. comfiest boots ever.


----------



## Raines

tried the nicolas muller kaiju in a 10.. perfect

found the normal kaiju in europe at 45% off... on the way here


----------



## Soul06

Raines said:


> tried the nicolas muller kaiju in a 10.. perfect
> 
> found the normal kaiju in europe at 45% off... on the way here


How much are they charging you for shipping? I know of a store in NYC selling them for 40% off. Infact they've been on sale there for like 3 weeks now


----------



## Derp

I wear US size 13 and picked up a pair of 13 AF1 this season. 

Perfect fit and no need to heat mold the liner. They really lived up to the hype.


----------



## Raines

I bought at blue tomato and the shiping is free to europe on order bigger than 200 euros.

I saw the nicolas muller in val d isere.

I bought the normal black kaiju


----------



## that_guy

For you Nike boot owners, can you comment on how warm they are?


----------



## phony_stark

They're very warm.


----------



## I<3snowp0rn

phony_stark said:


> They're very warm.


Never had a problem with them being cold...found this on the interwebz:

"Nike Vapen snowboard boots use a heat reflective material in both the shell and liner that helps retain heat and keep the cold out. This heat-reflective material is bonded to the midsole to reflect cold from entering through the sole of the boot, and to the liner to keep heat from exiting the boot."


----------



## Alkasquawlik

that_guy said:


> For you Nike boot owners, can you comment on how warm they are?


I've only ridden Kaijus, but I've never had an issue with my feet being cold. My friend who rides ZF1s and DKs have never complained as well.
Granted, this is in Tahoe where the temperatures aren't THAT extreme, but still.

And like snowporn said, Nikes use a reflective heat liner in all their boots to reflect the heat back towards your foot. Some space age material shit.


----------



## that_guy

hey thanks for all the info. i'm kind of digging that model with the double tongue and the teeth.


----------



## Alkasquawlik

that_guy said:


> hey thanks for all the info. i'm kind of digging that model with the double tongue and the teeth.


Ya, any time dude.

That's the Danny Kass Quickstrike model. Last year's design was Nico's, and the year before that was Gigi's. Look them up, they're pretty sick.

They're only going to retail at certain shops though, more of the "core" brick and mortar stores. I think they retail for $380, so 30 bucks more than a regular Kaiju, but if you think they're sick, go try and see if you can find a store to try them on in.

EasyLoungin

Check out this thread. There's a bunch of Nike info on it. If you click back a few pages, you'll see some people talking about the DK Quickstrike.


----------



## D1CKER1

i want to try on a pair of Kaiju .. Im coming from a pair of 2011 Burton Ions that have a small leak..

Im in Orange County

Does has anyone seen an good deals on size 12-13?

My board setup will be a pair of New Flow binding with or 2010 m9'S

2012-13 Setup
Arbor Coda 157
Flow Toe Cap bindings
Nike Kaiju


----------



## Derp

If you don't need the Kaiju, CCS has several pair of Nike boots on sale -

Nike Snowboarding Snowboard Boots | CCS.com


----------



## D1CKER1

I saw those.. Maybe I will look for last seasons kaiju


----------



## Alkasquawlik

D1CKER1 said:


> I saw those.. Maybe I will look for last seasons kaiju


Make sure you try on the Kaijus, and that they fit your foot.

It may be the boot you really want, but if it doesn't fit your foot and you still go ahead and pull the trigger on them, and you have a shit time on the hill, don't come back bitching about how shitty Nikes are.

With that said, the Kaijus fit my foot really well, and I love them. Been on them for the past 3 years, and just got a pair of the Gold/Black Kaijus from this year.


----------



## kunzy

anyone know how to get a hold of a replacement lock for the inner laces? I just blew one out on my kaijus this morning and now the liner won't stay tight:thumbsdown:


----------



## Soul06

Alkasquawlik said:


> Make sure you try on the Kaijus, and that they fit your foot.
> 
> It may be the boot you really want, but if it doesn't fit your foot and you still go ahead and pull the trigger on them, and you have a shit time on the hill, don't come back bitching about how shitty Nikes are.
> 
> With that said, the Kaijus fit my foot really well, and I love them. Been on them for the past 3 years, and just got a pair of the Gold/Black Kaijus from this year.


I have the same ones. The Gold/Black Kaiju. Was tempted to get this years Black/Gold and wear one of each lol.

But you are absolutely right in your advice. He should definitely get sized up for them before buying them


----------

